# Marineland LED's...one versus two



## ShagPower (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey I just got a 4 foot 75 gal and am planning on getting the marineland double bright LED light fixture. My question is would it be better to get a single 36" model (they have legs that extend to 48") or get two 24" fixtures that would cover the entire tank. Pictures would really be appreciated if you have done this setup. My tank contains yellow labs and demasoni.


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

I would get the 36" or even the 48", The way the legs are set up, having two fixtures won't work well unless you remove the legs and sit the lights right on your glass tops.


----------



## ShagPower (Mar 11, 2010)

shellies215 said:


> I would get the 36" or even the 48", The way the legs are set up, having two fixtures won't work well unless you remove the legs and sit the lights right on your glass tops.


unfortunately 36" is the max length of the lights, the legs extend out to allow it to sit on a 48" tank. I'm worried this would leave the tank too dark at the sides.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

I have the 36Ã¢â‚¬Â


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

jrf said:


> I have the 36Ã¢â‚¬Â


----------



## fubu56 (Aug 23, 2008)

You might also look into the newer model Reef Capable as it puts out even more light ! I don't have one myself but I have seen them on display at a couple LFS's in my area and I have been looking at reviews of these LED fixtures. Overall the reviews are only okay regarding the amount of light that they actually emit . I want one too but I am waiting for Marineland to work out a few things before I jump on board the LED wagon. 
I think LED fixtures will get better over time as it is still a fairly new and EXPENSIVE option. The bulbs they are using now are only one watt and I think they need a higher wattage ,just my opinion. A couple of other things to consider is the need of separate cords or switches enabling the function of the moon lights to be run independently of the day lights. Also I don't quite understand the whole concept of having have so much length expandability versus light fixture - 48" to 60" = 12" of dead space, I think thats a waste of money and crucial lighting space. From what I have seen they seem to be selling but I would like to see these improvements made before I fork over my hard earned cash. For the price of the LED fixture I could purchase a much more light efficient T5 for less that half the price.
I hope Marineland pays some attention to the fish forums via the internet so they are aware of these issues !

Good luck with your lighting choice


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

jrf said:


> For what itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s worth, hereÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a picture of the 55 gallon. However, the ends are a bit darker in person than they are in the photo.


I like your tank, it looks nice, simple and very clean (look wise I mean). Are those real rocks in your tank?


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks. The tank looks a bit different now - I've added various plants across the back.

Yeah, they're real rocks. Picked them up at a local landscaping yard.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I just finished setting up my 75g with the 36" double brights on it. Had them on a 55 and it was a little bright for my taste but did look nice. My water is still a little cloudy from filling it up so will post some pics as soon as it clears up.

If I could do it over again, I would still stick with the 36 inch. Think 2 of the 24's would be a bit too much. I love how the light falls off on the ends leaving some shadows.


----------



## ShagPower (Mar 11, 2010)

fubu56 said:


> You might also look into the newer model Reef Capable as it puts out even more light !


Unfortunately that model is pushing the outer limits of my budget. That 55g looks great but might be too dark for my liking. It's a tough decision especially when you can get a double T5 for less.


----------



## ShagPower (Mar 11, 2010)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> I just finished setting up my 75g with the 36" double brights on it. Had them on a 55 and it was a little bright for my taste but did look nice. My water is still a little cloudy from filling it up so will post some pics as soon as it clears up.


That would be appreciated!


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

ShagPower said:


> fubu56 said:
> 
> 
> > You might also look into the newer model Reef Capable as it puts out even more light !
> ...


If there's a T5 in your buget, go with it over the LEDs. They definately provide a wider coverage area. The LEDs are bright, but the light is much more directed and it leaves shadows - I like the look. However, it doesn't sound like you will.

The only advantage of the LEDs is the bulb life and the electrical consumption. But, if you hate the way your tank looks, it's not going to be worth it.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Or go the DIY route with leds, lots of builds online to follow.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

I have 2 24" fixtures on my 48" 60g tank right now. The tank is well lit and I like it.


----------



## Jude_Fish (Mar 7, 2011)

Do any of you think that the double light Marineland LED are adequate for plants? I was thinking I should get the reef light.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes, they are adequate for plants. I had my doubts when my LFS sold me a single bright for a planted 20g long. That system has been up and running about 4 weeks now and the plants are thriving.

I've been testing 3 low light plants (anubias and java fern) in my 60g tank (not in the above picture) for about a week and they are doing fine.

I believe the reef lights are for growing corals.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

@ShagPower, Sorry it took me so long. Went to go take a pic lastnight and the battery was dead on camera, then couldnt find charger..... but all good to go now. Water is still a little cloudy but is improving nicely. Tried to get some decent shots of it so I hope this helps ya.










Here is another.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's my 6 foot tank with two 36" Marineland LEDs. The tank is only 20" deep. Anything deeper and you'd probably want something more powerful.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

> Anything deeper and you'd probably want something more powerful


This was my experience on my 120. The fact Marineland didn't put the lunar lights on a seperate circuit is a problem. I sent mine back... Light intensity was weak & too focused.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

zimmy said:


> Here's my 6 foot tank with two 36" Marineland LEDs. The tank is only 20" deep. Anything deeper and you'd probably want something more powerful.


Great looking tank zimmy.

The lunar light setup is just plain dumb - no doubt. But, with some modding you can get around it if you really want to. I did it to the 36" unit over my 55 gallon. Then decided it wasn't worth the extra effort for the 24" unit over my 30 gallon.


----------



## ShagPower (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the pics guys, I really like the light output. There are also some videos on youtube you can watch of people with these LED's. I think I'm going to hold off until Marineland comes out with a true 48" double bright model (not the reef version though, too much $$$).


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

> The lunar light setup is just plain dumb - no doubt. But, with some modding you can get around it if you really want to. I did it to the 36" unit over my 55 gallon. Then decided it wasn't worth the extra effort for the 24" unit over my 30 gallon.


I considered doing the mod but by the time you spend the money on the parts & your time, not to mention voiding the warranty - it just didn't make sense. Particluarly on a 6' tank that is 24" tall.

I ended up buying a new Coralife 72" Aqualight Plus on ebay. Roughly the same cost as two dbl brite 36" LED's with 4 sperate power cords & switches. External ballast also.


----------

